# Hudson's 4th birthday party



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is one lucky birthday dog!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!! What a wonderful group of kids! They are so good with the party hats, I love it! And well mannered at the table. Happy Birthday Hudson, from the other Hudson!!

arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hudson. It looks like you had a every special day.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Love the photos! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

looks like a GReat birthday bash and a Happy 4th Birthday to Hudson too, love that first pic by the way.....................it's mint !!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy birthday Hudson!!~!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Great pics of a fabulous day! Happy Birthday to Hudson!
BTW. I had to laugh at the last one of Cooper. Looks as though
he may have celebrated a wee bit too much!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW Hudson! Your mom puts on the best parties! Wish she was my mom!!!
Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Those are GREAT shots...ALL of them!!! Looks like Hudson celebrated his Birthday in style.

Happy Birthday Hudson!

~Jackie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Super Birthday pictures. Happy fourth Hudson!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

looks like a absolutely fabulous Birthday.

Happy Birthday Hudson & Cooper


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Hudson & Cooper. Looks like fun was had by all


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hudson sends special thanks for his birthday wishes, he is having a great birthday, and loved his presents too.
Asha and Hudson send Christmas wishes to all their friends on the forum too!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hudson! I love your pics, looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a great party for lucky Hudson. Asia turns 4 on boxing day!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Joanne & Asia said:


> What a great party for lucky Hudson. Asia turns 4 on boxing day!!


 Happy Birthday Asia for 26th Dec.


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like you throw a great party! I wish we could go to the beach for Sam's first birthday, but the Oregon coast in January is not a warm place  Hudson is a cutie, I especially love that last picture!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the photos! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hudson!!!! Hope you had a great birthday. It looks like it was a fun time with your family. Love the Christmas tie, and everyone elses Christmas finery. It must have been a blast at the beach.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Hudson. Looks like they all had a great time. Bet he's sleeping it off today!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy birthday Hudson that sure looked fun


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Hudson...sorry I'm a day late. I hope you enjoyed a glorious day, it looks like you did =) and got as much cake as you wanted.

Merry Christmas To You Too!
*


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_*HAPPY B-DAY HUDSON !*_
_*LOVE THE PARTY PICS !*_
_*AND BTW ...*_
_*WISH I COULD BE SO WELL BEHAVED ... *_
_*IN FRONT OF MY FAVORITE PASTRY ! *_


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hudson - love them pics


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

There's that big Birthday Boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANDSOME!!!!* Quite a party if I do say so!!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Many happy returns, Hudson! They do know when the celebration is all about them, don't they?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy belated Birthday Hudson. Looks like you've learned how to party very well. Cheers to you !!!!


----------

